# genetics of Hashi's?



## niccherie (May 8, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone know if Hashi's has a genetic component? My grandma was hypothyroid, my mom is hypothyroid, I am hypothyroid and recently Hashi's, and my daughter is hypothyroid. I am wondering if I need to be watching for Hashi's in my daughter.

Any thoughts?
Thanks,


----------



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

It is my understanding that Hashi's is very much hereditary and if it where me I would keep an eye on my children for symptoms. However, no one in my family has ever been diagnosed with Hashi's or thyroid problems (yet). Don't know how I got so lucky, haha.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

At my first appointment with my endo, I was instructed to ask family members about thyroid issues (I wasn't aware of any)...she said she'd bet a large sum of money that someone in my family had issues and that thyroid disease, generally defined, is often hereditary. (Turns out my dad's side of the family are the culprits!)


----------



## niccherie (May 8, 2012)

Thank you! I didn't want to overreact, but I also want to stay on top of this. I still don't understand Hashi's, but now I have more incentive to learn quickly!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hashimoto's is an inherited disease. It's also a very common one.


----------



## LAB03 (May 16, 2012)

I have one Aunt, and a Cousin with Hashi and another Aunt with graves, all on my mom side.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

niccherie said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if Hashi's has a genetic component? My grandma was hypothyroid, my mom is hypothyroid, I am hypothyroid and recently Hashi's, and my daughter is hypothyroid. I am wondering if I need to be watching for Hashi's in my daughter.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks,


What was the criteria used to diagnose Hashimoto's? I am sure there is a genetic propensity.


----------



## niccherie (May 8, 2012)

Endo didn't say what the criteria was for saying I have Hashi's. After doing some research on my own, I asked him point blank if I have Hashi's. I think because of the TPO and Thyroid tumor marker he's calling it Hashi's. I will ask him next time I talk to him. He's hard to get a hold of and he doesn't believe in email and he's booked out to December. Yikes!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's info on the genetics of Hashimoto's and the inheritability:

_Despite strong epidemiologic evidence in favor of a genetic component in the etiology of HT, few hereditary risk factors have been consistently identified. These factors include the HLA and CTLA-4 genes. The mechanisms by which these genes confer increased susceptibility to HT are unclear. The identification of these genes has failed to explain completely the large hereditary effect observed in families of patients. More substantial genetic determinants must be hidden in the folds of the human genome and will most likely be detected in the near future. The powerful approach of linkage analysis will be supported by advancements in the description of the human genome and by technologic improvements in the ability to process large amounts of biologic data. Knowledge of such determinants will provide predictive tools to be used on clinical grounds and invaluable insight into the pathogenesis of this puzzling disease.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10874534_

Remember, just because you're a carrier of the gene does not mean it will be inherited, or that it will be dominant if it is inherited.


----------

